# Learning Greek language in Magnesia (Volos or Larissa)



## jadelee (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, I have been living in Volos for 3 years. (with my greek husband, no kids yet)

I would like to ask if there any good language schools in Volos or Larrisa.

My friends from Volos told me Volos Municipality and/or Greek government occasionally provide(s) free language courses for expats.
However, I had no luck last year. 

Of course I prefer to attend schools in Volos. 
However if there are none, I don't mind going to Larissa.

Many thanks in advance.


PS. As you may have noticed, English is not my first language. Please ignore any mistake. :juggle:


----------



## jadelee (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, just for your information. 

I have found a course in Volos and attended my first lesson yesterday. 

It is a free Greek language course for immigrants. 
The lessons are held in a building near Eleftherias Square on every Monday, Tuseday, Thursday and Friday. 
Students can attend two-hour lessons once per week or twice per week.


----------



## mariek (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, 
I am attending Greek classes for immigrants in Larisa at the moment. We meet three times a week for three hours each time. We will be done next week but the next set of classes begin in September. The website where I found the phone number to call in Larisa also has the phone number for Volos. I hope it is the correct one:

Volos
Cheironos & Anapavseos Streets
Magnesia
Tel: 24210-24167

It took 6 months of calling every other week but the classes finally began and they have been very helpful.


----------



## sunra (Oct 11, 2013)

jadelee said:


> The lessons are held in a building near Eleftherias Square on every Monday, Tuseday, Thursday and Friday.


Hi, old post I know but do you have the actual address or telephone number?? it would be very helpful, thanks!


----------



## andrab (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, everyone!

I know the topic is a little bit old, but I just moved to Larisa and I'm looking for a school that teaches Greek for foreigners. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------

